# nocturnal deer



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

as you can see my doe have went nocturnal, any suggestions what to do? i went out saturday after work at about midnight and walked around for over an hour to try to disrupt their pattern. i think it worked some, because tonight i had a doe and small buck (the same on in the photo, i was out there about the time of the buck photo) come within 40 yards, but didnt have a shot because it was too thick and it just got dark (about 5:45pm). ive always heard deer go nocturnal after gun season, i thought it was bullcrap, but these deer were active during the day before gun season, now only at night. HELP, i still have a doe tag to fill.lol. notice the times and dates on the photos. the 21st and 22nd my batterys got weak and ive only got photos of eyeballs.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

I've been dealing with the same issue exept it's been almost all season. The land I have access too the deer must have an alarm clock, the minute it gets past legal hunting time they come out in herds. Every night I get pictures full of doe and same nice bucks but the only way I've been able to get shots during the day is to dump a ton of corn and even then they only hit it during legal times about twice a week. My last trip out I moved up closer to the area that we think they bed down at in an attemp to catch them on the move before time ran out, and it did seem to work, I had a shot at some smaller does that passed on hoping one of the larger ones would move up closer to me but they never got close enough.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's odd Tom. I have noticed the opposite here. This morning I looked out the window and had 8 deer in the back yard. With the snow you would think they would be hitting the food all the time. Took a walk on Sunday and the property looks like a dozer went through it. All the nut trees have the ground tore up by the deer looking for a snack. Got a few new ideas for blinds now.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i took a 50# bag of whole corn out yesterday night after i was done hunting and not one kernal was remaining this morning. their hitting it all night long, i had 165 photos on my trail cam . on a positive note, i did see 8 deer (3 bucks and 5 doe) crossing the frozen swamp this morning at 8am about 60 yards away. so they do move during the day.lol.


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

As stupid as this may sound, you could try a slow slow slow push. Ive done it and it has worked. If the wind is right you could have someone come into the woods so the wind is blowing there scent into the woods. Have them move very slow...Im talking snail speed, just have them walk a little bit and stop and stand there and scan the area. But dont let them push all the way through to you. Have them stop a few hundred yards short of where your set up is. It could be hit or miss. I have actually done it before and been damn near successful at it...I just couldnt hit **** at 15 yards trotting.. Good luck!!


----------

